# Gestorias in Gran Canaria



## spacejim (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi all!

I've just moved to Gran Canaria with my motorcycle and I need to register it here. Getting my NIE was a royal PITA and this looks even worse. Then I was overjoyed to learn what a Gestor was (a magic man who does your bureaucracy for you).

Does anybody know any english-speaking Gestors in Gran Canaria (Las Palmas area) who can deal with vehicle stuff? I haven't found any english speaking ones yet.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Here the local employees are most helpful, getting residency was so simple. Cannot help you with a Gestor, I don't use them any more.


----------

